# شعر مضحك بعنوان محدش سامع



## mena faleh (20 نوفمبر 2009)

:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:
محدش سامع زعّق براحتك...وهتتنرفز وهايتحرق دمك....
راح خلاص زمن الالتزام...وناس بقت عاوزه تنام...وعارفين انهم غلط ياسلام...ويكيسوك بكيس علي قدك..
..محدش بقي عنده دم...ومحدش راضي يتلّم....واللي عنده مبادئ هايتغم...ويروحلك يايأس يندهلك.. 
التنفيض بقي يتباع بالكيلو....وخدمه ديليفري لبيته يجيله...ياخد كتير والباقي يشيله...يامتعصب اهدي علي مهلك.
..اناهصرخ وحد يسمعني يجوز..ولو ودانك تعبانه وهاتبوظ...ركبلها سماعه ببوز...وماتتعبشي دماغ سعادتك

                                     مينا فالح


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صح  صدقنى

شكرا ليك على الشعر الحلو ده​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور على الاستشعار


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا مينا*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

جميل جداااااااااااااا بجد ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه

رائعه

شكراجدا جدا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*معقوووووول اسمك مينا فالح

انا اسمى كيرى فاشله

ههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد مش بهرج

شعر عثووووووول موت 
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
تحفه 
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mena faleh (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي ليكم كلكم علي الكلام الجميل ده


----------



## أميره بنت الملك (24 نوفمبر 2009)

اناهصرخ وحد يسمعني يجوز..ولو ودانك تعبانه وهاتبوظ...ركبلها سماعه ببوز...وماتتعبشي دماغ سعادتك


*زعق بالراحة وبنظام وبلاش كتر كلام يا فالح عايزين ننام *


*جامده يا فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالح *

*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mena faleh (24 نوفمبر 2009)

حاضر هزعق بشويش هاهاهاهاهاهاها.... ميرسي


----------



## mena faleh (6 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي ليكم كلكم


----------



## mena faleh (23 أبريل 2010)

ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## mena faleh (30 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي ياجمااااااااااااعه علي الردووووووود


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------

